# Reels



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

After spending some time on the jolly roger this fall, kind of thinking maybe I might like to do a little king fishing when I retire in a few years. I havenot fished for kings since the late seventies. I still have my penn red 6/0 and my penn black 6/0 with leather thumb tab from back then. Both work like new. I know the drags can't compare to the new ones. My only reason for thinking of purchasing a new Avet would be the retrive speed. Is the wieght of the new Avet lighter than the old penns. Any input would be a great help. Any thoughts on other reel choices. Will be mostly a fall fishing reel. Thanks


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Don I just got into it myself this year. Someone recommended the Shimano TLD-25 and I really like it. Matter of fact, 75% or more of the guys I saw had a TLD of some sort.
Thats all I can really tell you. I have no experience fishing other reels.
I do like the feel of the Penn Squall SQL60LD. Has a two stage clicker that sounds nice and loud on highest setting. they seem to have good reviews.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

An Avet HX weighs a little more than half of a red 6/0, and will hold near 400 yards of #40 mono.
An Avet LX is rated for 350 yards of #30 mono and weighs 22 ounces. (the Chinese red 6/0 is 47 ounces)
Both of those reels are also rated at bringing in 36-37 inches of line per turn of the handle where as the red 6/0 brings in 28.(The new US made Penn 4/0s bring in 34 inches)



I've never owned an Avet but have fished a LX, HX raptor and an SXJ on boats and have seen a few on the piers for pinrigging. The clickers were very quiet on most, the drag was very smooth and more than enough for mostly anything off a pier.(The HX Raptor model can pump out well near 40 pounds). They all seem light for their size and very well made.


I personally have everything from overkill to sporting when it comes to pin rig setups. Some Jigmasters, Daiwa 50H with #50 braid, A GLS 25(Penn's TLD) spooled with #20 mono are the sporting side... the overkill side is an International 16VS with #80 braid(To put the fear of god into the blacktips) and 6/0s with #40 mono. 
Only one I have caught kings on is a black 6/0...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

don brinson said:


> After spending some time on the jolly roger this fall, kind of thinking maybe I might like to do a little king fishing when I retire in a few years. I havenot fished for kings since the late seventies. I still have my penn red 6/0 and my penn black 6/0 with leather thumb tab from back then. Both work like new. I know the drags can't compare to the new ones. My only reason for thinking of purchasing a new Avet would be the retrive speed. Is the wieght of the new Avet lighter than the old penns. Any input would be a great help. Any thoughts on other reel choices. Will be mostly a fall fishing reel. Thanks


Put in super smoothies and you are good to go

I caught my first king last summer (I had not fished for Kings since 1996) on one of my old 4/0's with brand new super smoothies and suffix 25 pound running line, and it was like I was transported back in time......The Redhead was still yelling..............King was vertical and a bit more difficult for the Red Head to stick.... but we killed the poor sucker and it was just like back in the Day:beer:

Fish Penn....Go American

For the Red 6/0 Penn has HT100 drag washers

For the Black Penn Super Smoothies

Buy *CALS Drag Washer Grease* and you are good to go.............screw the other Foreign Manufacturer reel choices.......especially if you are fishing Rodanthe....... This is America ...... TLD was not invented yet when we covered up the end of the Tee with blood and Silver swirls.......using Penn and Fenwick's.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Caught my first king on the Penn 4/0 and my last one on the TLD 25 .. caught my first striper on a Penn 4/0 and my last one on a TLD 25 .. love the lever drag on the TLD reels because it's so much easier to lock 'em down at the rail. JMHO


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

look at an Okuma Solterra 20, 33# of drag, 4/0 capacity, and it don't cast too bad for a leverdrag, I've landed 150# rays with it, mine was 128 bucks
js


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Buy *CALS Drag Washer Grease* and you are good to go.............screw the other Foreign Manufacturer reel choices.......especially if you are fishing Rodanthe....... This is America ...... TLD was not invented yet when we covered up the end of the Tee with blood and Silver swirls.......using Penn and Fenwick's.


ROCK n' ROLL . . . "OLD SCHOOL" RULES ! ! !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tld...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Tld...


Pretty much this. I swear 80% of myhome pier pin rigs with a TLD including me. And i always have a spare TLD on deck in case a certain buddy of mine shows up after work with no gear. LOL


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

......PENN....yesterday, today...and forever...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

loner said:


> ......penn....yesterday, today...and forever...


amen ! ! !


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

I wod also recomend a TLD. There's nothing wrong withe the old school Penn's however If your using a 4/0 or a 6/0 make sure you have a hammer near by to lock down the drag when that cobia tries to pull you into the pilings. But if you plan on just catching kings you should be fine. Just let him run and reel'em in dead.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

NC-Travis said:


> I wod also recomend a TLD. There's nothing wrong withe the old school Penn's however If your using a 4/0 or a 6/0 make sure you have a hammer near by to lock down the drag when that cobia tries to pull you into the pilings. But if you plan on just catching kings you should be fine. Just let him run and reel'em in dead.


I tend to prefer the older Daiwa SEALINE "H-Series" reels, such as the 350H, 400H, 450H, etc. Alan Tani has an HT-110 Drag mod that gives them 30+lb of Drag !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Here are the Specs for Daiwa Sealine H reels . . .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Loner said:


> ......PENN....yesterday, today...and forever...


Penn yeseterday yes! Made in USA. I pin rigged with a 505HS Jigmaster for many years. It caught Tarpon, Kings, and Cobia never ran out of line or had any mechanical problem.

Today and tomorrow Not So Much. ..Made in China I feel the quality just isn't there. Look at my one year old Battle 3000 compared to my older Slammer 260's and 430ss's. The Battle is junk compared to them! Broken plastic already and it is on its way back to Penn.

You can't go wrong with TLD for pin rigging. I don't thing you would need anything bigger than a 25. I've decked some big yellowfin with a 25 as well as 60 lb plus wahoo, on a boat of course. The price on a TLD is reasonable either new or used. Japan's quality is far better than China. Just my opinion here.

I pin rig with an Avet LX 6.0 (Made in USA) now loaded with 20lb test. To me it's a little big. My issue with the Avet is the clicker not being loud enough.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm a Newell guy, ultra light for their size plus great retrieve....

Can't go wrong with Penn, really not one reel company is going to be BAD so to say... some better than others, lighter, faster, better made...basically depends on your wallet and how much you want to spend... 

But that Red Face 6/0? Nothing wrong with that either, I know many of guys still using theirs... I have my old ones as well but they are back ups/friend setup if someone goes with me


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Look at my one year old Battle 3000 compared to my older Slammer 260's and 430ss's. The Battle is junk compared to them! Broken plastic already and it is on its way back to Penn.
> 
> You can't go wrong with TLD for pin rigging. I don't thing you would need anything bigger than a 25. I've decked some big yellowfin with a 25 as well as 60 lb plus wahoo, on a boat of course. The price on a TLD is reasonable either new or used. Japan's quality is far better than China. Just my opinion here.
> .


Second part of the comment I'm with you.. The first part... Well as far as drag and durability I've had excellent luck with the battles. AND I DO USE THEM!! The slammers went to junk after 3yrs.. Have one battle that has lasted over 5 and still doing good... Not to mention lots of fish on it and PLENTY of abuse...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Don, I fished the red Penn(113H ?) for decades, loaded with 25# Stren original, and never had a problem.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

flathead said:


> Don, I fished the red Penn(113H ?) for decades, loaded with 25# Stren original, and never had a problem.


And it will continue to fish for many more decades !!!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. 
I bought a TLD 25 off of ebay for a $110.00 includes shipping. I am going to put in washers in both my penns. Should be good to go. 
Thanks and hope all have a great holiday


----------

